# polar tread



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

we have a t190 that we use to push with. Has anyone ever used these new polar tread track we push a 8ft box on it. we just need a little more grip.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey call 847-277-8211. That number is for mike at bridgestone. The tracks where just released this year so they are on my list of things to buy. This is the video he sent me check it out!


----------



## Advancedexc (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks for your help I will call him monday.


----------

